# Lets hear your thoughts on how open c class scores were handeled in Metropolis.



## bnichols4498 (Dec 23, 2009)

The rule says " should a round be cancelled, all competitors that post a score for the other completed round will recieve 200 pts for the cancelled round." Everyone but 8 or 9 people completed their full round Saturday. So they did not have a cancelled round. The people that got to shoot half Saturday and half Sunday should have got 200 pts for their cancelled round. We should have got to keep the scores that we already had posted!!! It was those few peoples choice to shoot half and half. Am I just looking at this wrong or what?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Seems to me that everybody who posted a full score should get to keep it, and the other 8 or 9 should get a 200.


----------



## bnichols4498 (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree totally!! That decision cost me a lot of money.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I really can't say what is fair or not because the rule is written that way, but I know how to keep it from happening again. EVERYBODY shoots Saturday & Sunday!!!! I think it's crazy for just certain groups to have to shoot all 40 in one day.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

they penalize open c shooters by making most shoot all in 1 day, if you preregister you can shoot 2 days


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I would also say alot can't shoot both days because they may have kids that shoot Saturday morning. 

To the op I hate that it happened to you but that is about the only way that you do it and be fair to everyone. If they gave the guys that didn't shoot 200's then the guys that shot below 200 would be screaming about that.


----------



## bnichols4498 (Dec 23, 2009)

If they needed to shoot it in 2 days they should have shot in B class.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Since everyone in that class did not complete their competitive round, there is not much else that can be done. It is pretty cut and dry in the rules, all is all......


----------



## bnichols4498 (Dec 23, 2009)

My round as well as the rest of the people that shot all 40 on Saturday were completed. The only ones not completed were the ones that chose to shoot on two days.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I think we should all shoot saturday and sunday. After shooting both rounds on saturday at london and metropolis it seems like I never have time to relax and take in the atmosphere. Some will say if you dont like it then shoot open B. I would live to shoot open B but I shot 4 pro/am tourneys this year and won 0$. I have no business there.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

yea kinda sucks both ways...tell kevin congrats on the 5th place finish then larry...he shot well and just had a goof...


outbackarcher said:


> I would also say alot can't shoot both days because they may have kids that shoot Saturday morning.
> 
> To the op I hate that it happened to you but that is about the only way that you do it and be fair to everyone. If they gave the guys that didn't shoot 200's then the guys that shot below 200 would be screaming about that.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

sucks to hear that brandon.....i didn't wait around to see if you got it or not. but just now found out! were you in first or could you find that out?


bnichols4498 said:


> My round as well as the rest of the people that shot all 40 on Saturday were completed. The only ones not completed were the ones that chose to shoot on two days.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

you for sure got a good point in this post gabe! lol


gaberichter said:


> I think we should all shoot saturday and sunday. After shooting both rounds on saturday at london and metropolis it seems like I never have time to relax and take in the atmosphere. Some will say if you dont like it then shoot open B. I would live to shoot open B but I shot 4 pro/am tourneys this year and won 0$. I have no business there.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

So if you shot your 2nd round sat you will still get a 200 also regardless of your score??? Man that sucks for some...I scored a 200 so it doesn't affect me, but the guy I shot with was like 23 up for the 2nd round! That's not fair...


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

yea everyone who shot it on sat gets a 200 i got 201 so not a biggie to me...sounds like you were shooting with brandon...and he would have been first or secone from what i heard and this decision is gonna cost him around 400-500 congrats to Wes though who ended up winning because he did shoot a good round sat afternoon also! just a bad way to win i would think


RickyM said:


> So if you shot your 2nd round sat you will still get a 200 also regardless of your score??? Man that sucks for some...I scored a 200 so it doesn't affect me, but the guy I shot with was like 23 up for the 2nd round! That's not fair...


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't want a win like that I know of a 422 I was a 418 And I think there was one higher then that and thats what bothers me is I know two people that beat me maybe more


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I was struggling saturday morning - about half way through, mentally and a form issue. However the afternoon I came back to life and shot like I should have.

However that score wont be posted - just my crappy one.

Nice.

Second tourney in a row I have went to and had issues in the first 20....not sure I want to travel to Monroe if this is how Im going to perform.....LOL


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the ASA needs to tighten up and have all classes shoot Saturday and Sunday. Cramming a second round in on Saturday creates problems and ill feelings for many shooters. I hope they fix this for next year.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

My understanding is they are using the 40 yd courses sunday morning for the other classes. They would need to add another course or two.

I wouldnt mind shooting both days as I travel with friends that are, so I just wander around and spend a ton of money at the booths that I dont need to.


----------



## XXXforce21 (May 10, 2008)

*What about the 8 or 9 guys*

On the ASA website the scores are posted around 200.. I have a question the 8 or 9 guys that only completed 20 were those targets known or unknown, if they were known why would they just not take everyones known scores and post them that way? How can u allow scores that were known yardage be ranked with unknown yardage?


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kinda of sucks for the guys that got to finish....

I think if you shot all 40 on Saturday you should have been able to keep the score....

The guys that CHOOSE to shoot two days should be the ones that get the 200 for Sunday. Its not really that its a choice though because allot of guys that want to shoot both days cant because they dont have SPECIAL circumstances!! 

Seems you get screwed either way....IMOP everyone should shoot all in one day or shoot both days that are in the same class...regardless...then things like this would not be an issue!!!!


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Garceau said:


> My understanding is they are using the 40 yd courses sunday morning for the other classes. They would need to add another course or two.
> 
> I wouldnt mind shooting both days as I travel with friends that are, so I just wander around and spend a ton of money at the booths that I dont need to.


I understand that, but I still think they should set it up so you don't have to shoot all in one day, just my opinion. I say add some courses if that is what is needed. Sending people out at 3pm in the heat of the day for a second round is not my idea of fun. This is supposed to be fun and relaxing.


----------



## XXXforce21 (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 8 or 9 guys that only completed 20 were shooting known distance targets or unknown distance?


----------



## brdmt72 (Mar 13, 2008)

Those that only shot sat shot unknown, so it would be unfair to make them take their 200 and compete against someone who shot 20 up on a known course, but possibly shot no better than them on unknown.


----------



## XXXforce21 (May 10, 2008)

*Sunday*

This whole thing really sucked but o well I guess. At Augusta and London I shot really well in unknown yardage and botched the known but go figure this is the shoot when I flip flopped and botched the unknown and shot great on known. See y'all in West Monroe maybe I can put one together.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Back in the day Open C did shoot both days. They shot at noon on Sunday after everyone else was finished. I think Bow Novice did the same thing, noon on Sunday.

That caused a ton of complaining, and a ton of folks begging to get their times switched.

So, Mike decided to have the majority of the class shoot all on Saturday. He does make exceptions for folks that have a need to shoot other times, like having to be with their kids when they shoot, etc....

There is no perfect solution here. The rules though address the issue, and the rules were followed.


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

What drive me crazy is I woke up at 6am, shot for 15 min before the rain, waited another 2 hours to start shooting, waited another 3 hours to shoot the second side, shot another +12 on that side, finished around 7 that evening physically and mentally tired knowing I had to focus 100% on every shot to catch and pass other shooters,(which I did). And then be told it didnt count. Im happy for all it benefited but erps me for everyone who put themselves through all the stress and pressure of shooting in one day and then be told good effort but sorry.


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Been watching this thread all morning... Sign up ahead of time and you can shoot both days


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

will never make everyone happy... it is what it is. I shoot semi and paid a lot money to shoot 40 tgts and only got to shoot 20. oh well, still no better venue to shoot 3d


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> they penalize open c shooters by making most shoot all in 1 day, if you preregister you can shoot 2 days


That is not true the only way you shoot both days is if ur with a eagle class shooter. I always preregister and have asked to shoot both days and was not allowed. If this is not happening at every shoot then there is where most of ur problem is coming from. I do agree open c should be shot both days.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

birddawg said:


> That is not true the only way you shoot both days is if ur with a eagle class shooter. I always preregister and have asked to shoot both days and was not allowed. If this is not happening at every shoot then there is where most of ur problem is coming from. I do agree open c should be shot both days.


Lifetime members also get to shoot both days.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Having to shoot it all in one day was the very reason I didn't go to Metropolis. I am thinking that I made a good choice!


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

If you want to shoot both days,move up.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

12sonly......+1


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I like shooting them all in one day


----------



## bnichols4498 (Dec 23, 2009)

I only needed like 15 more dollars or something like that to have to move up. But it would have been very nice to have made the podium! Good luck to you all in C next year hope this does not happen to you too! Hopefully things will go well for me in B as well.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> I would also say alot can't shoot both days because they may have kids that shoot Saturday morning.
> 
> To the op I hate that it happened to you but that is about the only way that you do it and be fair to everyone. If they gave the guys that didn't shoot 200's then the guys that shot below 200 would be screaming about that.


x2...I know it stinks for some but this is probably the fairest thing they could do. Hopefully they won't have this issue again for a long time.


----------



## CBLArcher (Mar 5, 2007)

It is not true that if you pre-register you will get to shoot your two rounds over two days. Open C shooters are required to shoot both rounds on Saturday with only a few exceptions allowed by ASA regardless of how and when you register. There are two guys in the group that I travel with that have shot Open C up through the Augusta tournament and they have been required to shoot both their rounds on Saturdays. Starting with the London shoot they both have moved to K45 and now shoot the normal Sat./Sun schedule. I think it is unfair to criticize the people who complain about both rounds being on Saturday. They have the right to have their rounds spread over two days like everyone else. Just because they are shooting Open C doesn't make them second class.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

CBLArcher said:


> It is not true that if you pre-register you will get to shoot your two rounds over two days. Open C shooters are required to shoot both rounds on Saturday with only a few exceptions allowed by ASA regardless of how and when you register. There are two guys in the group that I travel with that have shot Open C up through the Augusta tournament and they have been required to shoot both their rounds on Saturdays. Starting with the London shoot they both have moved to K45 and now shoot the normal Sat./Sun schedule. I think it is unfair to criticize the people who complain about both rounds being on Saturday. They have the right to have their rounds spread over two days like everyone else. Just because they are shooting Open C doesn't make them second class.


I agree with you on this one. To those who say "Move Up" It is easy to say move up if it doesn't affect you. Everybody shooting is paying quite a bit to shoot, stay, eat, travel, etc. I know Semi-Pro and Pros pay even more. Participants should be able to shoot in the class that best suits them. I know they would have even more participation if they didn't schedule some classes to shoot all targets in one day.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree with alot of what's being said. I think the whole class should either have to shoot all 40 or 20/20. If you need to be with your kid or buddies then you either need to shoot a different class or make other arrangements. I shoot mostly IBO and I rarely get to watch my girl shoot the FBH shoot because I'm shooting. There's just not enough time to do everything perfect over a 2 day shoot. I was personally involved in a similer situation at IBO worlds one year due to the weather. It worked out in my favor but still stunk for all that were involved.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

This is from the ASA forum. Another reason that the ASA is the best organization around.

_After a full review it has been determined that since the majority of the Open C and Bow Novice Class at the Illinois Pro/Am were completed on Saturday the results of those classes will be based on both rounds that were completed. The few competitors that weren't able to complete their second round will be receiving 200 points for their second round. All final paybacks and awards will be based on the full two day results which are being posted this evening. 

Please contact me if you have any concerns or questions concerning this change.

[email protected]_


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

lknchoppers said:


> I agree with you on this one. To those who say "Move Up" It is easy to say move up if it doesn't affect you. Everybody shooting is paying quite a bit to shoot, stay, eat, travel, etc. I know Semi-Pro and Pros pay even more. Participants should be able to shoot in the class that best suits them. I know they would have even more participation if they didn't schedule some classes to shoot all targets in one day.


It did affect me....which is why I left Open C. I never won out, I just left because of the bad shoot times.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I didnt win out either, I would rather stay home than shoot 40 in 1 day, moved up


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Kudos to the ASA this is exactly why I switched from IBO to ASA they care about the shooters and doing what's right by them. Good job ASA.


----------



## 12ring2015 (Mar 22, 2007)

If your not happy with Open C. Move out of it, I did.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

bnichols4498 said:


> The rule says " should a round be cancelled, all competitors that post a score for the other completed round will recieve 200 pts for the cancelled round." Everyone but 8 or 9 people completed their full round Saturday. So they did not have a cancelled round. The people that got to shoot half Saturday and half Sunday should have got 200 pts for their cancelled round. We should have got to keep the scores that we already had posted!!! It was those few peoples choice to shoot half and half. Am I just looking at this wrong or what?


look you are not the only who ever got screwed. 3 years ago i was tied for first place open c 10up shooting unmarked yardage on sat.thats back when most people shot sat and sunday[100] and the others shot both rounds on sat[57] who whre left.as it turns out they got to shoot both rounds in good conditions on sat.me and the 99 others who shot sun had to shoot in the rain sun and i dont think anyone who shot sunday finished in the top ten due to the rain. is it fair that i went for a first place tie to 16 th because of the rain. no but thats life.if you ask me it should come down to the first unmarked round scores.if both groups shot those without the rain.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Actually, I disagree with the sentiments of kudos to the ASA....they have a clearly written, established rule. They should follow it. If they don't like it, change it for next year.

If this rule can be ignored, which others? Close is now close enough to the 12? 300 is the new 280?

If there is a rule it should be followed.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

They are changing the rule after the fact. Money and finish order will change. If they wish to change the rules, do so for the next shoot. Legal action could come of this if someone is upset enough.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to see the 14's gone.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

asa_low12 said:


> I would like to see the 14's gone.


how come


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Legal action? Really? Someone is going to spend thousands to pursue a 300-400 check. The rule says that should a round be cancelled all competitors who posted a score for the other round will be given a score of 200 for the uncompleted round. It does not state that competitors who had already completed both rounds will be awarded a score of 200 for the round that some people had not completed. I would take the ASA's case if I was a lawyer.

I will say that I disagree with some shooting both in a day and some not. I think this debate is the end result of that system. As a competitor I do not think the host organization has to accomodate me with shooting times. They offer several different classes for competitors to choose from. I think if you choose to shoot C or novice, you also choose to shoot all in a day, which is a logistical neccessity for the ASA to ensure all classes get to shoot. If you choose not to shoot all in a day, then you select a different class.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Actually, I disagree with the sentiments of kudos to the ASA....they have a clearly written, established rule. They should follow it. If they don't like it, change it for next year.
> 
> If this rule can be ignored, which others? Close is now close enough to the 12? 300 is the new 280?
> 
> If there is a rule it should be followed.


I personally think there are a couple of rules that are not enforced as well as they could be. Look at the earnings of some folks shooting in amatuer classes. There is also the issue of folks winning their way to a higher class, not winning any money for a season or two, or worse yet, not even competing so they can't win money, then moving back down. My opinion, if you win out you stay out unless you have a serious medical reason for starting over. Whatever class you choose to start the season, you can go up but not down. ANYBODY, who does, or has ever, shot in a Pro class in any style of archery, regardless of indoor/outdoor must shoot K-50, Semi, or Open Pro. But I don't get to make that call, so I just go shoot and do what I can.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

there's always IBO...i retired so others can do the work...thanks Mike for takin' care of business and doin' the work.:wink:


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

Ever hear of small claims court? I'm not advocating this, but it could happen. I have no dog in this fight, I'm just trying to see it from both sides. A few years ago we were rained out on Sunday and half shot a very easy range and half shot a very hard range on Saturday, guess who won most of the money? Not really fair, but rules are rules so put on some big boy pants and move on.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

reylamb said:


> Back in the day Open C did shoot both days. They shot at noon on Sunday after everyone else was finished. I think Bow Novice did the same thing, noon on Sunday.
> 
> That caused a ton of complaining, and a ton of folks begging to get their times switched.
> 
> ...


I don't think Mike made this move for the shooters but more to save having another range or to try to up the attendance for the shoot off.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> If you want to shoot both days,move up.


Guy so you now run ASA and tell shooters what class to shoot what a ....bag. They offer that class and they should be treated like any other class or ASA should do any with the class.For years now ASA has boned the open c shooters.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

the point it the class is offered and they do pay a registration fee so they are entitled to be treated like offer classes.iF ASA doesnt want to give them the same as offer classes then do away with the classes dont punish a shooter for choosing to shoot in it.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

While I really like the ASA venue and respect them for what they do. I didn't go to KY or IL, because I didn't want to spend $500 to go and be forced to shoot twice in one day in Open C. Summer temps at 3pm can be brutal. If they want attendance to go up, the easiest place to pick up more shooters will be in open C and Bow Novice, both right now are shooting all in one day and I am sure it doesn't appeal to many.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't read all the threads, but most of them on the front page...so this may have been stated already.

This will probably upset someone, but here goes......

OPEN C and BOWNOVICE are set up as entry level classes and have always been shot on the same day as long as I've been shooting ASA. If the same day schedule doesn't work for you, there are two wonderful classes called OPEN B and HUNTER that will shoot a split schedule.

If you can't win in these classes, don't be too upset....99% of us don't win and we still seem to have fun.

IMO:wink:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> the point it the class is offered and they do pay a registration fee so they are entitled to be treated like offer classes.iF ASA doesnt want to give them the same as offer classes then do away with the classes dont punish a shooter for choosing to shoot in it.


And here's the problem with our Country....everybody thinks they should be "entitled" or be "treated" like everyone else....but don't want to play by the same rules as everyone else. Give me a break.

You think I want to shoot 40 yards at unknown distances ???? I'd love to play with the boys in BowNovice, shoot 30 yards max and know the distance...but I don't want to shoot both rounds in one day.

Do you think the guys in Open B wouldn't love to shorten their yardages by 5 yards like Open C ???? Treated equally ???? Now who's being discriminated against ?

(and I believe the entry fee for novice and open c are less)


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

im not telling anyoneto jump from c to semi pro.only a dumb... would do something like that james. move to b gain 5yds shoot sat and sunday. open c and hunter novice were meant for beginners(how long can you be a beginner). mike does a great job running asa,and does what is in the best intrest of the shooters. i understand ibo reps have been to a couple of the shoots to learn.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I will start by saying that the ASA is by far the best run and best organized 3D organization. But, with that being said, you can not change rules during or after a tournament. They should be enforced as they are written. If after the event the rules are reviewed and thought to be unfare or unreasonable, then change them for the next tournament. If you change rules during or after an event has been shot you are opening yourself up to credibility issues. Stand by the rules as they are written and you maintain the respect and your credibility with the participants.

It is a bigger problem to try to cover up mistakes, than it is to just admit them and move on and make the change for future events. This comment is meant to be constructive and not to belittle the ASA. I believe that credibility goes a long way in driving participation to 3D events. If people know that rules will be enforced as they are written, they will be more acceptable to mistakes that can be made, and the best interest of everybody involved would be served.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ROSKO P said:


> I will start by saying that the ASA is by far the best run and best organized 3D organization. But, with that being said, you can not change rules during or after a tournament. They should be enforced as they are written. If after the event the rules are reviewed and thought to be unfare or unreasonable, then change them for the next tournament. If you change rules during or after an event has been shot you are opening yourself up to credibility issues. Stand by the rules as they are written and you maintain the respect and your credibility with the participants.
> 
> It is a bigger problem to try to *cover up* mistakes, than it is to just admit them and move on and make the change for future events. This comment is meant to be constructive and not to belittle the ASA. I believe that credibility goes a long way in driving participation to 3D events. If people know that rules will be enforced as they are written, they will be more acceptable to mistakes that can be made, and the best interest of everybody involved would be served.


cover up strikes me as a bit strong. i don't think anyone tried to cover up anything.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> And here's the problem with our Country....everybody thinks they should be "entitled" or be "treated" like everyone else....but don't want to play by the same rules as everyone else. Give me a break.
> 
> You think I want to shoot 40 yards at unknown distances ???? I'd love to play with the boys in BowNovice, shoot 30 yards max and know the distance...but I don't want to shoot both rounds in one day.
> 
> ...


 I didnt mean every class should be the same. Open c is a class that pays an entry fee they are entitled to shoot both days. Not some people shoot all in one day and some other in 2 days.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> im not telling anyoneto jump from c to semi pro.only a dumb... would do something like that james. move to b gain 5yds shoot sat and sunday. open c and hunter novice were meant for beginners(how long can you be a beginner). mike does a great job running asa,and does what is in the best intrest of the shooters. i understand ibo reps have been to a couple of the shoots to learn.


there you go again complaining about what class someone shoots again. Do you pay my entry fee or anyone elses?


----------



## Thump4x4 (Sep 16, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> there you go again complaining about what class someone shoots again. Do you pay my entry fee or anyone elses?


So if I pay the entry fee I should be able to play in little league baseball? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Thump4x4 said:


> So if I pay the entry fee I should be able to play in little league baseball?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


I guess if you meet the age requirement and you don't feel you are sandbagging it should be OK.

For some reason people resent the shooters in Open C, because they get to shoot at 40 yards it seems like from these posts. I was going to shoot Open C because I shoot Hunter at the local level, which around here is 40 yards, 12" Stabilizer or less and they allow a slider sight you can adjust from the rear, w/o a lense. Instead of changing my setup which I like the way it is, I was just going to move up to Open C to "fit in". I would be at a little disadvantage with my sight and stabilizer setup. Now I'm being told to move to Open B and add 5 yards. People are also incinuating your sandbagging in that Open C class. I have not even shot a Pro/Am yet, but I am already sandbagging apparently wanting to shoot Open C over two days.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> there you go again complaining about what class someone shoots again. Do you pay my entry fee or anyone elses?


If you have money to donate, i don’t care what class you shoot. I will say again 5 yds between shooting all 40 on Saturday or 20 sat and 20 sun. All you do is wine or complain maybe they will make a class for just you so you can win, you will probable complain or wine about that.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Known 45, open A, Known 50, semi-pro, sr pro (if your old enough) and Mens pro are also options that shoot both days!

the occrances of cancellations are rarely happen at ASA events. IMHO they (ASA Staff) considered all options before they decission to cancel sunday was made.

Unless an archer has been moved up, everyone has the opportunity to choose what class they compete in. I highly recommend that you read the rules and consider the possiblities of what could happen, such as the open C situation in Metro....

ASA is not perfect, And I dont agree with all the decissions they make or not make, but they are the best orginization going. Mikey does listen to people, and when feasable, he acts upon it. He's a business man, and like all businessmen, he wants to keep his customers happy. Being his business is competive 3D archery. As such, he has to have rules in place, and stick by them. He/We have no control over the weather, so show some mercy and cut him some slack. 




rattlinman said:


> I haven't read all the threads, but most of them on the front page...so this may have been stated already.
> 
> This will probably upset someone, but here goes......
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

j whittington said:


> known 45, open a, known 50, semi-pro, sr pro (if your old enough) and mens pro are also options that shoot both days!
> 
> The occrances of cancellations are rarely happen at asa events. Imho they (asa staff) considered all options before they decission to cancel sunday was made.
> 
> ...


x2!


----------



## nalcarcher (Dec 17, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> Known 45, open A, Known 50, semi-pro, sr pro (if your old enough) and Mens pro are also options that shoot both days!
> 
> the occrances of cancellations are rarely happen at ASA events. IMHO they (ASA Staff) considered all options before they decission to cancel sunday was made.
> 
> ...


He does have rules in place, but he chose not to stick by them. A day and half after the shoot, he disregards a rule that the ASA has established to appease 90% of the shooters in open c. Business wise, it was probably a good decision, personally, his credibility is at stake.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

This has been pretty interesting.... I am one of the guys in Novice that this affected and actually knocked me down 2 spots. Sunday I got a second place plaque and the big check and now I am 4th. I was fine with either way when I got their on Sunday,actually was expecting to be 3rd or wors eand was surprised to be in 2nd and they threw the second round away. 

My biggest thing is stick to your decision. Whether right or wrong, doesn't look the best when you go back on something.

Regardless I shot well for me and am happy....


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

I dont see whats wrong with shooting 40 in a day. Arent most local shoots around 40 in a day. Personally it would be hard for me to get into a groove just shooting 20 and then waiting a day to shoot another 20. I like getting it done and enjoying the rest of my time not worrying where I have to be at what time.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Not trying to jack the thread but I looked on the website and hunter class only has one round posted. Does that mean all hc shooters second round fell into the 200 point deal.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

rocket80 said:


> Not trying to jack the thread but I looked on the website and hunter class only has one round posted. Does that mean all hc shooters second round fell into the 200 point deal.


 Yep Hunter shoots both days.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Doh that's what I was afraid of. Well at least I got a nice practice round in sat afternoon.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

rocket80 said:


> Doh that's what I was afraid of. Well at least I got a nice practice round in sat afternoon.


Keep complaining on here and Mike will change it for you.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BADARCHERMAN said:


> Keep complaining on here and Mike will change it for you.


i don't think his making an attempt to be fair to as many people as possible warrants this indictment. nor have i found this to be true. i also doubt that he spends all that much time on here to see who is whining about what.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rocket80 said:


> Not trying to jack the thread but I looked on the website and hunter class only has one round posted. Does that mean all hc shooters second round fell into the 200 point deal.


i didn't see where any of the classes were updated with the addition of 200 points. probably won't happen until next week. just mho.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Beyond doubt Mike made the right decision. There is no making up for a cancelled round or event. That said, I would go for all classes having to shoot both days...depending on whatever. Last year I spent 4 hours on the range Sat and 4 hours on the range Sunday for a total of 40 targets. I can dreadfully imagine how it would have been spending 8 hours on the range. My friends had to shoot all 40 and they were pretty tired puppies at the end of the day. Good thing they were pups.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> If you have money to donate, i don’t care what class you shoot. I will say again 5 yds between shooting all 40 on Saturday or 20 sat and 20 sun. All you do is wine or complain maybe they will make a class for just you so you can win, you will probable complain or wine about that.


Pretty big words for someone that went around picking on a teenage kid,. I will let you know the first chance that I will be back in NC and you can try to bring it if you can dream up the nerve


----------

